# What to do with petrified wood?



## Ulupica (Nov 4, 2011)

I just got some nice pieces of petrified wood on CL ($20) and now need to decide how to use it.

I'm looking to set up a 75 gallon, well planted tank (fauna yet to be determined).

The first piece is 21 inches long and about 5 inches in diameter. Even up close it's hard to believe it's petrified until you try to lift it.

























Two other pieces are very wood-like and I think they might look good in a vertical position.

















The last two are less wood-like and more glossy/smooth. Not sure what to do with these yet.

















My questions are as follows:

What color substrate do you usually use with petrified wood? Natural browns, black, ?

I'm thinking of using the large piece diagonally at one end to act as a barrier to build up a terraced substrate behind it (to add a little variation in heights.

Any ideas or suggestions as to how I can best use these pieces?

Thanks!


----------



## Ulupica (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

u sure thats real petrified wood? doesnt really look like it, actual petrified would looks crystalized cuz its so compressed i think not sure why its like that google it for images of petrified wood, and those chunks of wood are kinda boring if u ask me its just plain wood, has no "character" to each piece


----------



## Ulupica (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely sure it's petrified. The "no character" aspect is why I was asking about using, at least the larger piece, to shore up an area of deeper substrate.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

you could do a forest look using the taller wood stood up at the back and maybe attaching moss or java fern trident to make them look like submerged tree's. The smaller ones can be placed at the front for a fallen tree look . Be creative and google some ideas. Everything looks "boring" out of the tank but once you have substrate, plants and a "boring" piece of wood in the tank with fish roaming around all of a sudden it looks alive ! Have you seen the start of every professional aquascapers tank ? Its always a "boring" rock on top of a hill .......the end result always gets us smiling though !


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Man, that is some beatiful stuff, where did you buy it if you do not mind me asking, i will love to get my hands on some


----------



## Ulupica (Nov 4, 2011)

I got it on Craigslist... he said he paid $150 for it but i got it for $20. I'm looking for more as I want to do a 75 gallon tank with it.


----------

